# QNAP HS-251 Fanless NAS



## crmaris (Sep 8, 2014)

Lots of new QNAP offerings lately utilize Intel's Bay Trail CPU, an ideal choice for a NAS. In this review, we will take a look at the HS-251. A mixture of a NAS and HTPC, it comes with the best of both worlds, passive operation, and great looks.

*Show full review*


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 28, 2014)

Do Synology or Thecus make NAS solutions for 2.5" HDDs? WD makes 2.5in Red series hard drives and I would like to purchase those just for the small size and lower power consumption.


----------



## crmaris (Oct 28, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Synology/DS414slim/


----------



## Joe Fonebone (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you very much for an excellent review. I have a question concerning the temperature issue. Would setting "enable hard disk standby mode" to "on" keep the HDDs cool when the NAS is not in use?


----------

